# "Rocks" in my rectum



## jerry warriner (Mar 17, 2013)

I've suffered from constipation for more than 40 years and my peristalsis is very weak. To get relief I take 800 to 1,000 mg of stool softener before going to bed. When I awake in the morning I can feel that my rectum is full. About the only way I can evacuate is by putting my middle finger into my rectum, which is filled with stools that are shaped like rocks and just as hard.

Usually 10 minutes after doing this my rectum is again filled with "rocks." When I'm severely constipated I may go through this a dozen times throughout the day. Although I don't smoke cigarettes, I've found that two or three puffs on a coffin nail results in strong cramps followed by a powerful evacuation and complete relief.

There are times when I suffer considerable pain or discomfort along my descending colon. I don't know whether the cause is spasms or hard stools pushing their way along my colon. If the pain doesn't subside within 15 minutes I take a Donnatal tablet, which acts like a magic bullet in relieving the pain. As effective as the medication is, I have the feeling that it may contribute mildly to my constipation.

I don't know if an avalanche of rock-like stools is common, but at least I get relief, though I'm often amazed at how many are inside me.


----------



## ekaterina (Oct 12, 2011)

That sounds almost exactly like constipation as I've experienced it. Usually I'm in the bathroom more often with constipation than with diarrhea for this reason. I don't bother with stool softeners but go straight to milk of magnesia or other stimulant laxatives. Probably not very good for me but it's the only way to feel properly empty when it gets bad.


----------



## roy_s (Mar 18, 2013)

If you want to try homeopathy, I would suggest taking Opium 30c 4 doses a day for 4-5 days. You you see any improvement, continue with it. If not, try Alumina 30c......same daosage and duration to see if you get any improvement.

Thanks.....


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

How much water do you drink a day ? Our large intestine needs lots of water to keep it lubricated to keep the stool moving along down the large intestine. When we don't drink enough water our colon pulls water out of the stool making it dry out and so it doesn't move down the colon fast enough so it sits there and becomes more dry. As the stool dries out and it continues to collect and back up farther up into the transverse colon. It becomes like little cannon balls stacked up until you take a laxative it starts pushing those little cannon ball stools down toward the rectum. I don't know how long you go without having a bowel movement but that's probably that many days worth of stool you're trying to pass.

I am almost 52 years and have suffered with chronic constipation since very early childhood so I know the pain, agony and misery of not being able to move my bowels regularly.

Two years ago I finally got fed up with being constantly constipated, so I took the bull by the horns and looked up on the internet how to treat chronic constipation naturally without drugs or stimulant laxatives. I found an article about how to retrain your bowels to move on regular basis without the regular use of laxatives. It said I should talk to my doctor before trying this but I decided to go it alone. This is what I did for a week before my bowels started to move on their own regularly without using stimulant laxatives:

1) I ate a big breakfast with a lot of dietary fat and drank a cup of hot tea.

2) After about 20-30 minutes after I finished eating breakfast, I went and sat on the toilet for 30 minutes to see if my bowels would move on their own. When I couldn't move my bowels on their own after 30 minutes, I got off the toilet and tried again in about an hour but this time I used a glycerin suppository to help my bowels move. It took the full 30 minutes for the suppository to take effect so that I could have a bowel movement. I had to do this routine every day at the same time so my body got use to a routine of moving my bowels on a regular basis. It took 4 days of using the glycerin suppository to help me to move my bowels before I had a schedule established.

3) Started eating a bowl of oatmeal with ground flax seed in it everyday and 6 stewed prunes or apricots. A fruit and vegetable at lunch and two vegetables at night for dinner.

4) Starting taking Citrucel in the morning and at night to help me maintain regularity. The Citrucel helps keep water in the stool so it doesn't get dried out and stuck in the colon for days.

When I take the time to sit on the toilet every day to move my bowels , I don't get constipated. I also have to eat healthy and drink lots of water. I do not allow myself to go beyond 48 hours without moving my bowels. When this happens, I use a glycerin suppository to help soften the stool and make it easier to move my bowels. I don't strain to push the stool out. I take slow deep breaths and hold it for15 seconds and slowly exhale through pursed lips and keep doing this until I have been able to move my bowels. it hurts a lot less to do it this way than straining as hard as I can to force the stool out. I never even told my doctor it have been doing this for two years because I didn't want to have to resort to prescription meds or become dependent upon laxatives for the rest of my life.

Now when I get constipated to where it's extremely painful to go, I say to myself why do I get lazy and allow this to happen when I know the pain it's going to cause later on. Dumb, stupid and lazy on my part.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

roy_s said:


> If you want to try homeopathy, I would suggest taking Opium 30c 4 doses a day for 4-5 days. You you see any improvement, continue with it. If not, try Alumina 30c......same daosage and duration to see if you get any improvement.
> 
> Thanks.....


Are you sure that the dosage will work for him ? Isn't the dosage supposed to be customized for each patient ?


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you talked about this to a doctor ? and...what are your diet and exercise habits like ? May be that needs some attention too. I don't know what is better..suffering from poor health due to constipation or

health problems from cigarettes. I'd take the latter just like you. I guess not everyone becomes a chain smoker and/or dies of cancer.

I tried using psyllium husk fibers regularly. Makes things better if not perfect. Reducing the amount of meat in my diet has helped a lot too. I avoid red meat like the plague, but indulge in it once in month or so.

good luck.


----------

